# Dodicenne si suicida per non tornare a scuola



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Trieste, si suicida a 12 anni:
«Odio la scuola e la famiglia»
_La tragedia lunedì mattina: la ragazzina si è lanciata
dal quinto piano per non tornare alle medie_
Suicidarsi a 12 anni per non dover tornare a scuola. È successo lunedì mattina a Trieste: una ragazzina si è svegliata alle 7.15 per affrontare il suo primo giorno in seconda media, è andata in cucina, ha spostato una sedia sotto la finestra, ha lasciato due messaggi in vista sul display del cellulare, ha scavalcato il davanzale ed è saltata dal quinto piano morendo sul colpo nel cortile del suo palazzo.
*«ODIO LA SCUOLA» *- Secondo il tg regionale del Friuli Venezia Giulia la piccola, figlia di una coppia separata, ha lasciato scritto «Odio la scuola» e «Odio la famiglia» in due sms non spediti. In casa, al momento della tragedia, era presente solo la madre. La famiglia ha chiesto il silenzio stampa.

corriere.it


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Settembre 2012)

Io a scuola (intese come elementari, medie o superiori) ci tornerei di corsa, ma proprio di corsa.


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io a scuola (intese come elementari, medie o superiori) ci tornerei di corsa, ma proprio di corsa.


A chi lo dici!



Purtroppo di ragazzini così, che hanno bisogno di un sostegno tangibile, ce ne sono troppi. E sono troppo poco sottovalutati.


----------



## prd7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Credo sia più un problema familiare qui, comunque è semplicemente pazzesco...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me dovrebbero abolire l'obbligo. Se uno non vuole studiare è inutile continuare a mandarlo a scuola.


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

E' palese che ormai la scuola (fino alle superiori) abbia preso veramente una brutta piega, i professori sono tutti degli esaltati immani, arroganti e non fanno altro che portare pressione. Sono 3 mesi che ho finito la scuola e ogni giorno che mi sveglio ringrazio il cielo che ho finito quella schifezza.

Poi ovviamente questo gesto estremo va contestualizzato, poichè la ragazzina era già debole di suo


----------



## prd7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E' palese che ormai la scuola (fino alle superiori) abbia preso veramente una brutta piega, i professori sono tutti degli esaltati immani, arroganti e non fanno altro che portare pressione. Sono 3 mesi che ho finito la scuola e ogni giorno che mi sveglio ringrazio il cielo che ho finito quella schifezza.
> 
> Poi ovviamente questo gesto estremo va contestualizzato, poichè la ragazzina era già debole di suo



Ma prima i professori erano ancora più severi, ti ricordo che prima del '68 a scuola si usavano le bacchette e si suoleva punire fisicamente gli studenti o alunni.
E' anche colpa degli studenti, ormai ci sono soltanto capre che non hanno voglia di far niente, ma solo di sballarsi. La vita non è solo divertimento.


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Settembre 2012)

Il titolo dovrebbe essere:

"Dodicenne si suicida perchè è malata".


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

io non vedo l'ora di finirla la scuola!!una noia mortale...tutto tempo perso a sentire ****** su filosofi e lingue morte


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma prima i professori erano ancora più severi, ti ricordo che prima del '68 a scuola si usavano le bacchette e si suoleva punire fisicamente gli studenti o alunni.
> E' anche colpa degli studenti, ormai ci sono soltanto capre che non hanno voglia di far niente, ma solo di sballarsi. La vita non è solo divertimento.


LOL, ogni volta che si parla di scuola deve entrare in mezzo il discorso dei ceci e delle bacchette.
Da 40 anni a questa parte è cambiate anche la società, non solo l'insegnamento. Sui ragazzi ci sono molte più pressioni da parte dei genitori, della società e da tutti quelli che si aspettano qualcosa da loro. Soprattutto, la società di oggi è basata sull'ostentazione e sull'apparenza, devi per forza prendere 8 altrimenti fai brutta figura... cose del genere non fanno bene, soprattutto a chi aveva anche problemi familiari.
Se poi ogni volta ci si deve ridurre al solito discorsetto "Adesso ci sono capre che non studiano e vogliono sballarsi e 50 anni fa ti facevano inginocchiare sui ceci", allora non si risolve proprio niente. D'altronde, sono proprio sicuro che questa ragazzina dodicenne che viveva già disagi di suo, voleva sballarsi...


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovrebbero abolire l'obbligo. Se uno non vuole studiare è inutile continuare a mandarlo a scuola.


a leggere la notizia mi vien da pensare che il problema di questa ragazzina poteva essere qualcos'altro, oltre allo studio.
Comunque abolire l'obbligo mi pare una *****ta. Già ci sono ragazzi ignoranti che pure a scuola ci sono andati, figuriamoci se abolissimo l'obbligo. Non ci andrebbe nessuno.


----------



## prd7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> LOL, ogni volta che si parla di scuola deve entrare in mezzo il discorso dei ceci e delle bacchette.
> Da 40 anni a questa parte è cambiate anche la società, non solo l'insegnamento. Sui ragazzi ci sono molte più pressioni da parte dei genitori, della società e da tutti quelli che si aspettano qualcosa da loro. Soprattutto, la società di oggi è basata sull'ostentazione e sull'apparenza, devi per forza prendere 8 altrimenti fai brutta figura... cose del genere non fanno bene, soprattutto a chi aveva anche problemi familiari.
> Se poi ogni volta ci si deve ridurre al solito discorsetto "Adesso ci sono capre che non studiano e vogliono sballarsi e 50 anni fa ti facevano inginocchiare sui ceci", allora non si risolve proprio niente. D'altronde, sono proprio sicuro che questa ragazzina dodicenne che viveva già disagi di suo, voleva sballarsi...



Ma è ovvio che il mondo è cambiato e che sia molto meglio ora, si è liberi e si vive un rapporto migliore a scuola. Ma non capisco tutte queste lamentele, più pressione? Ma pressione di cosa? Società basata sull'apparenza? Mi dispiace ma dipende dai tuoi valori, di certo a me non importa l'apparenza. Sono convinto che è inutile barare e arrivare a raggiungere voti altissimi che prima o poi nella vita le paghi queste cose, come quelli che all'università studiano il giorno prima e passano. Ma poi cosa rimane nella loro testa?
Beh, naturalmente il mio discorso era generale, magari tu eri uno studente serio ma io ormai credo che la serietà sia acqua passata, agli studenti non importa più studiare ma soltanto divertirsi e trovare alternative per potere fare tutto più semplicemente, magari mi sbaglio ma la penso così.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Soprattutto, la società di oggi è basata sull'ostentazione e sull'apparenza, devi per forza prendere 8 altrimenti fai brutta figura... cose del genere non fanno bene, soprattutto a chi aveva anche problemi familiari.


ma per piacere, che ci sono ragazzi che son felicissimi quando riescono a strappare un 6 XD
Ci sono casi e casi, ma la tua generalizzazione è davvero eccessiva.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a leggere la notizia mi vien da pensare che il problema di questa ragazzina poteva essere qualcos'altro, oltre allo studio.
> Comunque abolire l'obbligo mi pare una *****ta. Già ci sono ragazzi ignoranti che pure a scuola ci sono andati, figuriamoci se abolissimo l'obbligo. Non ci andrebbe nessuno.



Ma restano ignoranti ugualmente, figurati.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Beh, naturalmente il mio discorso era generale, magari tu eri uno studente serio ma io ormai credo che la serietà sia acqua passata, agli studenti non importa più studiare ma soltanto divertirsi e trovare alternative per potere fare tutto più semplicemente, magari mi sbaglio ma la penso così.


guarda, io ora come ora mi ritengo una ragazza seria, eppure al liceo ero un disastro, sono stata pure bocciata in seconda. Ed ora eccomi qui, a sostenere una conversazione senza sentirmi una deficie*te.
Io non lo so come sia la scuola adesso, se davvero è cambiata così tanto in questi ultimi 6/7 anni, ma io nonostante i miei voti e la mia inesistente voglia di studiare sono sopravvissuta benissimo a quegli anni, senza pressioni o altro.
Le pressioni le crea la società, sta a te decidere quanto te ne importa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma restano ignoranti ugualmente, figurati.


allora lasciali liberi di andare in giro a cazzeggiare tutto il giorno, cosa risolvi? In alcuni casi potresti pure ritrovarti più delinquenza per le strade, con genitori che comunque non hanno il tempo di seguire i ragazzi.


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che il mondo è cambiato e che sia molto meglio ora, si è liberi e si vive un rapporto migliore a scuola. Ma non capisco tutte queste lamentele, più pressione? Ma pressione di cosa? Società basata sull'apparenza? Mi dispiace ma dipende dai tuoi valori, di certo a me non importa l'apparenza. Sono convinto che è inutile barare e arrivare a raggiungere voti altissimi che prima o poi nella vita le paghi queste cose, come quelli che all'università studiano il giorno prima e passano. Ma poi cosa rimane nella loro testa?
> Beh, naturalmente il mio discorso era generale, magari tu eri uno studente serio ma io ormai credo che la serietà sia acqua passata, agli studenti non importa più studiare ma soltanto divertirsi e trovare alternative per potere fare tutto più semplicemente, magari mi sbaglio ma la penso così.


Certo che non mi importa l'apparenza dei voti, altrimenti non starei qui a parlarne. Il mondo della scuola è fatto da approfittatori, maligni e traditori, di compagni di classe che ti pugnalerebbero pur di avere un voto in più.



yelle ha scritto:


> ma per piacere, che ci sono ragazzi che son felicissimi quando riescono a strappare un 6 XD
> Ci sono casi e casi, ma la tua generalizzazione è davvero eccessiva.


Io da quell'ambiente ci sono uscito adesso, e ti assicuro che il 90% delle persone è così. Alunni, insegnanti... sono diventati uno peggio dell'altro e chi ci perde è chi non vuole fare il lecchino


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Io da quell'ambiente ci sono uscito adesso, e ti assicuro che il 90% delle persone è così. Alunni, insegnanti... sono diventati uno peggio dell'altro e chi ci perde è chi non vuole fare il lecchino


appunto, e non mi sembra che a questo genere di persone gliene freghi qualcosa dell'ostentazione dell'8 o delle apparenze XD


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2012)

se non ci fosse l'obbligo quelli che non andrebbero sarebbero i ragazzi pluri-bocciati,che fanno 80 assenze l'anno e che iscritti o non iscritti non imparano lo stesso una cippa. l'obbligo è una ridicolaggine


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se non ci fosse l'obbligo quelli che non andrebbero sarebbero i ragazzi pluri-bocciati,che fanno 80 assenze l'anno e che iscritti o non iscritti non imparano lo stesso una cippa. l'obbligo è una ridicolaggine



Concordo


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se non ci fosse l'obbligo quelli che non andrebbero sarebbero i ragazzi pluri-bocciati,che fanno 80 assenze l'anno e che iscritti o non iscritti non imparano lo stesso una cippa. l'obbligo è una ridicolaggine


mi piacerebbe davvero lo togliessero, e poi stare a sentire chi si lamenta dei ragazzini che sono in giro per la città tutto il giorno a fare niente, rompere il c*zzo con i loro motorini modificati sotto casa della gente, a urlare e schiamazzare tutto il santo giorno. Giusto perchè a nessuno gliene frega niente che vadano a scuola o meno.


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe davvero lo togliessero, e poi stare a sentire chi si lamenta dei ragazzini che sono in giro per la città tutto il giorno a fare niente, rompere il c*zzo con i loro motorini modificati sotto casa della gente, a urlare e schiamazzare tutto il santo giorno. Giusto perchè a nessuno gliene frega niente che vadano a scuola o meno.


chiamasi selezione naturale


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2012)

1 luglio 2011. Non malediro' mai quel giorno.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> chiamasi selezione naturale


ma che c'entra 
allora teniamoci giovani ignoranti che a malapena sanno costruire una frase di senso compiuto e la cui massima aspirazione nella vita sarà andare a delinquere o a fare lo scaricatore di porto.

Quando diventi adulto e scopri cosa avresti voluto fare nella vita, alle volte può essere troppo tardi per porvi rimedio, figuriamoci se togliamo la scuola dell'obbligo peggiorando alcune situazioni personali e familiari.
Meglio obbligare prima e dare una prospettiva a chi, com'è normale, a 14/15 anni ancora non sa cosa fare della propria vita, che lasciarli allo sbando abbandonati a sè stessi e ai propri mezzi, per poi trovarseli nella società come adulti ignoranti ed incazzati.


----------



## Nick (11 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io non vedo l'ora di finirla la scuola!!una noia mortale...tutto tempo perso a sentire ****** su *filosofi e lingue morte*


Io ho risolto il problema facendo l'ITIS Informatico 
Almeno quando esco ho già qualcosa in tasca


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra
> allora teniamoci giovani ignoranti che a malapena sanno costruire una frase di senso compiuto e la cui massima aspirazione nella vita sarà andare a delinquere o a fare lo scaricatore di porto.
> 
> Quando diventi adulto e scopri cosa avresti voluto fare nella vita, alle volte può essere troppo tardi per porvi rimedio, figuriamoci se togliamo la scuola dell'obbligo peggiorando alcune situazioni personali e familiari.
> Meglio obbligare prima e dare una prospettiva a chi, com'è normale, a 14/15 anni ancora non sa cosa fare della propria vita, che lasciarli allo sbando abbandonati a sè stessi e ai propri mezzi, per poi trovarseli nella società come adulti ignoranti ed incazzati.


se la scuola insegnasse veramente qualcosa allora essendo d'obbligo non esisterebbero ignoranti. invece,vai in un istituto tipo "scienze sociali" (almeno qui a pescara è cosi) e guarda la gente che esce col diploma: sono tutti come li hai descritti tu.


----------



## BB7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non credo sia il caso di farne una cosa generale ora solo perchè una bimba con dei problemi si toglie la vita...


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2012)

a scuole ci ritornerei anche subito...che begli anni ho passato


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se la scuola insegnasse veramente qualcosa allora essendo d'obbligo non esisterebbero ignoranti. invece,vai in un istituto tipo "scienze sociali" (almeno qui a pescara è cosi) e guarda la gente che esce col diploma: sono tutti come li hai descritti tu.


continui a ragionare per generalizzazioni.
Io ci sono andata, al liceo delle scienze sociali, e di persone come ne ho descritte io non ne ricordo manco mezza, fra quelle che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere.
La gente che esce ignorante dalla scuola ha da imputare a sè stesso le proprie mancanze, non certo al diploma che ha in mano (sempre che l'abbia) quando ne esce.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovrebbero abolire l'obbligo. Se uno non vuole studiare è inutile continuare a mandarlo a scuola.


Esatto ma a parte questo penso che il discorso sia più profondo, Vinz ha offerto un ottimo spunto di riflessione in questo senso.
Non si tratta di severità o cosa, si tratta che la scuola ha perso la sua essenza, la scuola non è più un luogo dove imparare qualcosa, la scuola è diventata un distributore di voti e bisogna racimolarne quanti più alti è possibile. 
Io ho avuto esperienza di quest'aspetto fino a pochi mesi fa, non per vantarmi ma io la scuola non l'ho mai vista come una raccolta di voti, io l'ho sempre intesa come un luogo dove imparare e dove trarre esperienza di vita, difatti del voto non me ne è mai fregato più di tanto, al contrario vedevo le mie compagne di classe affannarsi, sbattersi e soffrire per il voto.
Ragazzine che non se ne fregavano nulla di cosa stessero studiando, imparavano soltanto la pappardella a memoria per andarla a dire al prof e avere 8/9/10, perché poi sarebbero dovute tornare a casa e la mammina avrebbe dovuto dire loro:"Brava a mamma, sei la più brava di tutte" e a loro volta, quelle mamme, sarebbero andate dalle loro amiche per fare a gara a chi avesse la figlia più brava.
Non so se funziona così anche da voi ma qui sembra uno sport olimpico, fai incontrare due mamme di adolescenti e vedrai che queste gareggeranno a chi ha il figlio/la figlia più brava, a chi porta i voti più alti a casa. A starle a sentire tutte, solo nel mio paese, sembra che ci siano chissà quanti geni futuri nobel.
La scuola è diventata una cosa opprimente perché quello conta è soltanto il voto e quando questo non arriva ? Aeh, che ve lo dico a fare, in classe mia erano ordinaria amministrazione i pianti, i pianti per aver avuto 7 e non 8, per aver avuto 8 e non 9, tant'è che quasi quasi piangevo io per la gioia di essermi liberato dalla scuola dopo l'esame.
Io, pertanto, sono giunto alla conclusione di abolire i voti e di sostituirli con la "valutazione". 
Il prof "valuta" l'alunno secondo tanti criteri(perché così dovrebbe funzionare)senza stabilire una gerarchia fra A, B e C.
A questo punto, figuriamoci cosa significava per questa ragazzina andare a scuola, affrontare un sistema così malato, specie se era fragile già di suo.
Se questa ragazzina si è suicidata non è perché è lei ad essere una buona a nulla ma perché il sistema educativo è marcio e andrebbe rifondato, da cima a fondo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto ma a parte questo penso che il discorso sia più profondo, Vinz ha offerto un ottimo spunto di riflessione in questo senso.
> Non si tratta di severità o cosa, si tratta che la scuola ha perso la sua essenza, la scuola non è più un luogo dove imparare qualcosa, la scuola è diventata un distributore di voti e bisogna racimolarne quanti più alti è possibile.
> Io ho avuto esperienza di quest'aspetto fino a pochi mesi fa, non per vantarmi ma io la scuola non l'ho mai vista come una raccolta di voti, io l'ho sempre intesa come un luogo dove imparare e dove trarre esperienza di vita, difatti del voto non me ne è mai fregato più di tanto, al contrario vedevo le mie compagne di classe affannarsi, sbattersi e soffrire per il voto.
> Ragazzine che non se ne fregavano nulla di cosa stessero studiando, imparavano soltanto la pappardella a memoria per andarla a dire al prof e avere 8/9/10, perché poi sarebbero dovute tornare a casa e la mammina avrebbe dovuto dire loro:"Brava a mamma, sei la più brava di tutte" e a loro volta, quelle mamme, sarebbero andate dalle loro amiche per fare a gara a chi avesse la figlia più brava.
> ...



analisi perfetta!!!i voti sono la più grande mafia della scuola poi....io ad esempio so benissimo che anche se facessi un interrogazioni perfetta il 9 non me lo danno...ma manco 8..le secchioni lecca-cul appena aprono bocca 8 politico


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Non so nulla di questa tizia,ma sicuramente la colpa è dei genitori.Un dodicenne con una famiglia sana non si ucciderebbe mai per non tornare a scuola.


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto ma a parte questo penso che il discorso sia più profondo, Vinz ha offerto un ottimo spunto di riflessione in questo senso.
> Non si tratta di severità o cosa, si tratta che la scuola ha perso la sua essenza, la scuola non è più un luogo dove imparare qualcosa, la scuola è diventata un distributore di voti e bisogna racimolarne quanti più alti è possibile.
> Io ho avuto esperienza di quest'aspetto fino a pochi mesi fa, non per vantarmi ma io la scuola non l'ho mai vista come una raccolta di voti, io l'ho sempre intesa come un luogo dove imparare e dove trarre esperienza di vita, difatti del voto non me ne è mai fregato più di tanto, al contrario vedevo le mie compagne di classe affannarsi, sbattersi e soffrire per il voto.
> Ragazzine che non se ne fregavano nulla di cosa stessero studiando, imparavano soltanto la pappardella a memoria per andarla a dire al prof e avere 8/9/10, perché poi sarebbero dovute tornare a casa e la mammina avrebbe dovuto dire loro:"Brava a mamma, sei la più brava di tutte" e a loro volta, quelle mamme, sarebbero andate dalle loro amiche per fare a gara a chi avesse la figlia più brava.
> ...


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> LOL, ogni volta che si parla di scuola deve entrare in mezzo il discorso dei ceci e delle bacchette.
> Da 40 anni a questa parte è cambiate anche la società, non solo l'insegnamento. Sui ragazzi ci sono molte più pressioni da parte dei genitori, della società e da tutti quelli che si aspettano qualcosa da loro. Soprattutto, la società di oggi è basata sull'ostentazione e sull'apparenza, devi per forza prendere 8 altrimenti fai brutta figura... cose del genere non fanno bene, soprattutto a chi aveva anche problemi familiari.
> Se poi ogni volta ci si deve ridurre al solito discorsetto "Adesso ci sono capre che non studiano e vogliono sballarsi e 50 anni fa ti facevano inginocchiare sui ceci", allora non si risolve proprio niente. D'altronde, sono proprio sicuro che questa ragazzina dodicenne che viveva già disagi di suo, voleva sballarsi...



Puo valere per le superiori, di certo non per le medie


----------



## Principe (11 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Certo che non mi importa l'apparenza dei voti, altrimenti non starei qui a parlarne. Il mondo della scuola è fatto da approfittatori, maligni e traditori, di compagni di classe che ti pugnalerebbero pur di avere un voto in più.
> 
> 
> Io da quell'ambiente ci sono uscito adesso, e ti assicuro che il 90% delle persone è così. Alunni, insegnanti... sono diventati uno peggio dell'altro e chi ci perde è chi non vuole fare il lecchino





Vinz ha scritto:


>



Mi associo e' un sistema malato hai fatto un riassunto eccezionale l'ho sempre pensata esattamente come te


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo



Concorderei anche io, se la situazione lavorativa per i nostri giovani non fosse quella attuale


----------



## Cm Punk (11 Settembre 2012)

Più che soffermarsi "sull'odio la scuola" che è una cosa normale per i ragazzi
Bisogna considerare il "odio la famiglia" chissà in che situazione problematica viveva, e i genitori se ne fregavano pure di lei!


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so nulla di questa tizia,ma sicuramente la colpa è dei genitori.Un dodicenne con una famiglia sana non si ucciderebbe mai per non tornare a scuola.



C'è da dire che quella è un'eta molto particolare, sopratutto per le ragazze


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Concordo in toto con Vinz e splendidi, nulla di più vero, anche se il fenomeno di cui si parla mi è sembrato marginale quando ho fatto io le superiori, mentre esplode in maniera allucinante e incredibile all'università, robe da delirio


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi cosa centra la scuola dell obbligo con il suicidio?Se propio dobbiamo abolire qualcosa chiudiamo questa societa che fa schifo sotto certi aspetti.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Più che soffermarsi "sull'odio la scuola" che è una cosa normale per i ragazzi
> Bisogna considerare il "odio la famiglia" chissà in che situazione problematica viveva, e i genitori se ne fregavano pure di lei!


bhe, oddio, l'adolescenza è quell'età tipica in cui si odiano proprio due cose: i genitori e la scuola.
Non credo che il suicidio di questa ragazzina sia per forza indice di una cattiva educazione o della mancanza della presenza dei genitori, quanto più di un malessere personale che non ha condiviso e da cui si è sentita troppo "schiacciata".


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non so se funziona così anche da voi ma qui sembra uno sport olimpico, fai incontrare due mamme di adolescenti e vedrai che queste gareggeranno a chi ha il figlio/la figlia più brava, a chi porta i voti più alti a casa. A starle a sentire tutte, solo nel mio paese, sembra che ci siano chissà quanti geni futuri nobel.


Il problema di cui parli tu non riguarda la scuola, non nasce lì, ma dalla società (anche perchè, dai, i voti esistono da decenni, se fosse davvero un problema di natura prettamente scolastica assisteremmo a suicidi ben più frequenti, soprattutto durante l'età adolescenziale).
Io che sono a casa disoccupata, la scuola l'ho finita da anni, eppure vivo questo fenomeno sulla mia pelle quasi tutti i giorni. Quando mi capita di andare in giro con mia madre o mia nonna e incontrare una loro amica, è sempre tutt'una gara a chi ha la figlia migliore. E visto che mia madre non può più attaccarsi ai voti a scuola o al lavoro che non ho, si affanna ogni volta alla ricerca di qualche mio discutibile pregio per far vedere all'amica di turno che anche lei ha una figlia da lodare.
Non è la scuola in sè come metodo d'insegnamento la natura del problema. Da quel che leggo in questo topic ricevo solo risposte acide in cui si confonde l'odio per la scuola e lo studio e lo si utilizza per riversare tutti i problemi dei giovani su di essi, quando trovo sia la società stessa a dover essere rifondata.


----------



## Dottorm (11 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ma qui il problema è familiare, è palese...

A scuola puoi avere quanti problemi vuoi, ma se dietro hai la famiglia in un modo o nell'altro li superi. Se invece non ce l'hai, c'è una piccola probabilità che succedano cose del genere, in caso di persone particolarmente deboli.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> A scuola puoi avere quanti problemi vuoi, ma se dietro hai la famiglia in un modo o nell'altro li superi. Se invece non ce l'hai, c'è una piccola probabilità che succedano cose del genere, in caso di persone particolarmente deboli.


bhe, di sicuro una mancanza genitoriale c'è stata, ma non serve molto sforzo ad un adolescente per chiudersi a riccio, isolarsi e non confidarsi con nessuno, specialmente in casa. Insomma, vorrei sapere meglio com'è andata prima di giudicare colpevoli i genitori per quanto accaduto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che quella è un'eta molto particolare, sopratutto per le ragazze


Ok,però questa ha lasciato sul telefono "odio la scuola" e "odio la famiglia" prima di buttarsi,evidentemente a casa non trovava il sostegno che le serviva.


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2012)

Il problema e' che non abbiamo elementi per giudicare a fondo questo gesto disperato...C e anche la ''semplice'' depressione che per molti versi e' uguale a una qualsiasi malattia mortale fisica ''classica''.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

credo che la scuola c'entri poco. 

ok a quell'età puoi non avere voglia di andarci ma per arrivare ad ammazzarti, ci deve essere per forza dietro qualcos'altro, e infatti ho letto che i genitori erano separati e si erano ricreati altre rispettive famiglie. 

credo che la responsabilità sia tutta loro, per non aver capito il disagio che provava la loro figlia, la scuola secondo me è un discorso secondario, a meno che non ci siano dietro casi di bullismo o fatti simili, per arrivare a non reggere il fatto di doverci andare.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo O_O


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

di sicuro c'erano anche altri problemi


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> credo che la scuola c'entri poco.
> 
> ok a quell'età puoi non avere voglia di andarci ma per arrivare ad ammazzarti, ci deve essere per forza dietro qualcos'altro, e infatti ho letto che i genitori erano separati e si erano ricreati altre rispettive famiglie.
> 
> credo che la responsabilità sia tutta loro, per non aver capito il disagio che provava la loro figlia, la scuola secondo me è un discorso secondario, a meno che non ci siano dietro casi di bullismo o fatti simili, per arrivare a non reggere il fatto di doverci andare.



I figli dei separati vengono, purtroppo, quasi sempre lasciati a se stessi.


----------



## Pitto91 (11 Settembre 2012)

nelle scuole "con nome" non è importante il diploma, ma essere i migliori. Questo è vero. Io ho frequentato quelle scuole. La morale molte volte è: rinuncia a una vita per avere il voto più alto. E certa gente lo faceva pure!

Poi ho cambiato scuola e ho imparato cose più importanti di quelle che ci sono sui libri, ma non è facile trovare dei professori del genere. Anzi l'ultimo anno quello di arte mi aveva chiamato a colloquio personale con lui, per chiedermi per quale motivo studiavo superficialmente la sua materia. Rimase sconvolto quando gli dissi che il 6 bastava.. Mi disse che sarebbe stato meglio abbandonare progetti come quello della rappresentanza di istituto o all'interno di una compagnia teatrale della scuola, per prendere un 7 o un 8. 
è ancora presto per dirlo, ma credo di aver imparato cose più importanti dalle mie altre esperienze, che non dal libro di arte.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Sull'efficacia della scuola italian si potrebbe parlare per pagine intere, personalmente ho imparato e imparo molto di piu in questi 15 anni che non vado piu a scuola rispetto ai 15 in cui sono andato...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Il problema di cui parli tu non riguarda la scuola, non nasce lì, ma dalla società (anche perchè, dai, i voti esistono da decenni, se fosse davvero un problema di natura prettamente scolastica assisteremmo a suicidi ben più frequenti, soprattutto durante l'età adolescenziale).
> Io che sono a casa disoccupata, la scuola l'ho finita da anni, eppure vivo questo fenomeno sulla mia pelle quasi tutti i giorni. Quando mi capita di andare in giro con mia madre o mia nonna e incontrare una loro amica, è sempre tutt'una gara a chi ha la figlia migliore. E visto che mia madre non può più attaccarsi ai voti a scuola o al lavoro che non ho, si affanna ogni volta alla ricerca di qualche mio discutibile pregio per far vedere all'amica di turno che anche lei ha una figlia da lodare.
> Non è la scuola in sè come metodo d'insegnamento la natura del problema. Da quel che leggo in questo topic ricevo solo risposte acide in cui si confonde l'odio per la scuola e lo studio e lo si utilizza per riversare tutti i problemi dei giovani su di essi, quando trovo sia la società stessa a dover essere rifondata.


Assolutamente, è un problema, oltre che scolastico, sociale! Pertanto i primi a doversi dare una svegliata dovrebbero essere i genitori e in secondo luogo sono fermamente convinto dell'abolizione del voto perché non avendo più questa sorta di dio a cui aggrapparsi i genitori magari la smetterebbero di mettere così tanta pressione ad un figlio, ad una figlia per qualcosa che nella vita non conta assolutamente a nulla.


----------



## Pitto91 (11 Settembre 2012)

La pressione sui figli, può esserci nella scuola, come nello sport agonistico... Se non c'è il voto a scuola, saranno i tempi in vasca, i tempi sulla pista di atletica o i punti messi a referto in campo ad assumere ancora più importanza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

La Scuola è stata solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, è evidente che la bambina aveva altri problemi. Riposi in pace.


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Dai è chiaro che non sia stata la scuola in sè a spingerlo a fare questo. C'erano altri problemi. Familiari, di bullismo etc etc.


----------



## tamba84 (11 Settembre 2012)

che ne dicano la scuola serve o si va a finire nella categoria rischiosa dei drop out,ovvero persone con bassa scolarizzazione e che faticano a trovar lavoro,per non parlare dei neet


ma penso che la causa del suicidio sia un malessere d fondo più grande,spesso le nuove generazioni urlano bisogni di attenzione alla società e ai genitori che i più inteligenti colgono,gli altri pensano d colmare con regali che si rilevano poi inutili


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Qualunque spiegazione cerchiamo (pressione dei genitori? il loro divorzio? bullismo?) perde di senso non sapendo noi *niente* di quel contesto. Quello che Rimane è "solo" una bambina morta che deve riposare in pace.


----------



## S T B (11 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io a scuola (intese come elementari, medie o superiori) ci tornerei di corsa, ma proprio di corsa.



idem. Sono sicuramente d'accordo anche con chi dice che il vero problema era la situazione familiare oltre al fatto che gli adolescenti sono in una fase difficile a prescindere. 
Io alle superiori ero in una classe quasi tutta al femminile. Gli altri due maschi avevano l'insegnante di sostegno. Un giorno 3 ragazze aggredirono verbalmente una professoressa e furono sospese, ma l'anno lo passarono senza problemi. Di professori bravi bravi ne ricordo davvero pochi, per non parlare di materie veramente utili, però ripeto ci tornerei perché è un periodo della mia vita che mi manca da morire.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, è un problema, oltre che scolastico, sociale! Pertanto i primi a doversi dare una svegliata dovrebbero essere i genitori e in secondo luogo sono fermamente convinto dell'abolizione del voto perché non avendo più questa sorta di dio a cui aggrapparsi i genitori magari la smetterebbero di mettere così tanta pressione ad un figlio, ad una figlia per qualcosa che nella vita non conta assolutamente a nulla.


invece secondo me l'abolizione del voto servirebbe a poco. Al posto della corsa al voto ci sarebbe la corsa alla valutazione o a qualsiasi cosa ne prenderebbe il posto. È la mentalità che va cambiata.


----------



## Dottorm (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> bhe, di sicuro una mancanza genitoriale c'è stata, ma non serve molto sforzo ad un adolescente per chiudersi a riccio, isolarsi e non confidarsi con nessuno, specialmente in casa. Insomma, vorrei sapere meglio com'è andata prima di giudicare colpevoli i genitori per quanto accaduto.



Per carità, non mi permetterei mai di giudicare. Sono supposizioni giusto qui per perdere tempo a parlare, ma è normale che ogni storia è a sè state.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> I figli dei separati vengono, purtroppo, quasi sempre lasciati a se stessi.



Un po' quello che volevo dire io...e anche qui credo che blu stia semplicemente supponendo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Per carità, non mi permetterei mai di giudicare. Sono supposizioni giusto qui per perdere tempo a parlare, ma è normale che ogni storia è a sè state.
> 
> 
> 
> Un po' quello che volevo dire io...e anche qui credo che blu stia semplicemente supponendo.



Ovviamente non conosco il caso specifico ma, in moltissimi casi, da me conosciuti per lavoro, i figli dei separati hanno dei problemi in più.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2012)

Sconcertante. E' la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere.
Ad ogni modo  a tutti quelli che sono intervenuti. Ho letto le 7 pagine della discussione tutte d'un fiato. Spunti interessantissimi.


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

Non tornerei a scuola nemmeno se mi pagassero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

E' normale che la maggioranza dei ragazzini\bambini non voglia studiare. E' ovvio, ma non per questo bisogna crescere capre a destra e a manca

La nuova scuola dell'obbligo è l'università, prima è un addestramento per cercare di non diventare capre analfabete.
Vedo ancora gente che non sa usare gli apostrofi, GLI\LI, le H, LE H!!
L'istruzione elementare e media da un'infarinatura, le superiori una leggerissima specializzazione in qualche ambito, ma quantomeno si insegna qualcosa, anche stupidaggini ma che rimangono

Io ringrazio davvero di essere andato a scuola volentieri (per i compagni) anche quando non mi piaceva. Quando parlo con qualcuno che non prende un congiuntivo o un condizionale, godo.

Poi se questa viveva in una famiglia di disadattati mentali non è colpa sua, ma nemmeno della scuola


----------



## Prinz (12 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' normale che la maggioranza dei ragazzini\bambini non voglia studiare. E' ovvio, ma non per questo bisogna crescere capre a destra e a manca
> 
> La nuova scuola dell'obbligo è l'università, prima è un addestramento per cercare di non diventare capre analfabete.
> Vedo ancora gente che non sa usare gli apostrofi, GLI\LI, le H, LE H!!
> ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2012)

E' clamoroso che una bambina di 12 anni, pensi a ste cose. Io domani sono felicissimo di tornare a scuola, anche se quest'anno devo fare la maturità. Con l'omissione della scuola dell'obbligo, si contribuirebbe a rovinare ancora di più una generazione di giovani che ha pur sempre i suoi difetti, l'istruzione serve sempre, anche se fatta male.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I figli dei separati vengono, purtroppo, quasi sempre lasciati a se stessi.


personalmente mi sento di smentire questa frase, e non mi considero nemmeno una mosca bianca. Anche perchè il numero di genitori separati ormai aumenta esponenzialmente, e se tutti i figli venissero davvero abbandonati a sè stessi credo che nelle scuole avremmo più problemi di quanti ne abbiamo adesso.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> personalmente mi sento di smentire questa frase, e non mi considero nemmeno una mosca bianca. Anche perchè il numero di genitori separati ormai aumenta esponenzialmente, e se tutti i figli venissero davvero abbandonati a sè stessi credo che nelle scuole avremmo più problemi di quanti ne abbiamo adesso.



yelle non è un fatto automatico, naturalmente dipende dai genitori ma in moltissimi casi accade e questo lo verifico per lavoro.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> yelle non è un fatto automatico, naturalmente dipende dai genitori ma in moltissimi casi accade e questo lo verifico per lavoro.


"moltissimi casi" è un pò diverso da "quasi sempre". Se nell'ambito del tuo lavoro vedi bambini con questo tipo di problema, non vuol dire che fuori da quell'ambito non ce ne siano con una storia familiare uguale, ma seguiti in modo diverso. Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> "moltissimi casi" è un pò diverso da "quasi sempre". Se nell'ambito del tuo lavoro vedi bambini con questo tipo di problema, non vuol dire che fuori da quell'ambito non ce ne siano con una storia familiare uguale, ma seguiti in modo diverso. Non so se mi spiego...



yelle, ci sono tantissime variabili in questi casi, non ultima il ceto sociale dei genitori.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> yelle, ci sono tantissime variabili in questi casi, non ultima il ceto sociale dei genitori.


ah, bhè, certamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> invece secondo me l'abolizione del voto servirebbe a poco. Al posto della corsa al voto ci sarebbe la corsa alla valutazione o a qualsiasi cosa ne prenderebbe il posto. È la mentalità che va cambiata.


Le valutazioni non verterebbero più su dei valori standard, quindi sarebbe difficile paragonare due elementi come è invece possibile adesso col voto secco.
In ogni caso è una "combo" quella scuola-famiglia, il punto è che la scuola dovrebbe tornare ad insegnare qualcosa e dovrebbe smetterla di essere distributrice di voti(su cosa poi?).


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

I genitori secondo me sono importanti ma fino a un certo punto... Se un/una ragazzino/a commette un gesto simile la colpa non puo essere anche che sua.... I momenti difficili li vivono tutti, figli di genitori separati o meno, onestamente mi sembra troppo dare la colpa ai genitori per una cosa simile, anche perche quello che sappiamo su questa vicenda lo leggiamo sui giornali o su internet, voglio dire.l.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In ogni caso è una "combo" quella scuola-famiglia, il punto è che la scuola dovrebbe tornare ad insegnare qualcosa e dovrebbe smetterla di essere distributrice di voti(su cosa poi?).


perdonami, ma frasi come "la scuola dovrebbe tornare ad insegnare qualcosa" non riesco proprio a leggerle. Come se la scuola a te non avesse insegnato alunchè.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Settembre 2012)

Arrivare al suicidio non ha solo una causa e il 100% delle volte quello che scrivono i giornali sono emerite cag.te..parlo per esperienza praticamente personale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> perdonami, ma frasi come "la scuola dovrebbe tornare ad insegnare qualcosa" non riesco proprio a leggerle. Come se la scuola a te non avesse insegnato alunchè.


No, io ritengo di aver imparato molto, soprattutto da un certo professore e lo ringrazio.
Il problema è che oggi sei tu che devi andare a cercare quello che ti può servire, non è più la scuola ad offrirtelo.


----------



## yelle (12 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, io ritengo di aver imparato molto, soprattutto da un certo professore e lo ringrazio.
> Il problema è che oggi sei tu che devi andare a cercare quello che ti può servire, non è più la scuola ad offrirtelo.


sarei stata d'accordo se avessi scritto che non è solo la scuola ad offrire ciò di cui si ha bisogno (ma è sempre stato così), ma in questo caso direi di aver già espresso le mie opinioni in merito


----------



## tamba84 (13 Settembre 2012)

Io mi chiederei anche che rapporto avesse con i compagni di classe,ansare a scuola ed essere emarginati maltrattati o vittime di bullismo e' invivibile e se non racconti o ti tieni tutto dentro e' peggio.


----------



## Vinz (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma il discorso sul suicidio va contestualizzato e non c'entra molto con questo fatto e con la scuola in generale. Suicidio a parte, la scuola viene vissuta male da un sacco di persone e ogni anno questo clima sembra diventare sempre più forte.


----------



## ReyMilan (13 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io non vedo l'ora di finirla la scuola!!una noia mortale...tutto tempo perso a sentire ****** su filosofi e lingue morte



Concordo pienamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> sarei stata d'accordo se avessi scritto che non è solo la scuola ad offrire ciò di cui si ha bisogno (ma è sempre stato così), ma in questo caso direi di aver già espresso le mie opinioni in merito


è naturale che non deve essere la scuola a darti tutto ciò di cui hai bisogno, il problema è che non fa neanche più la sua parte.


----------



## yelle (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> è naturale che non deve essere la scuola a darti tutto ciò di cui hai bisogno, il problema è che non fa neanche più la sua parte.


certo che deve però esserci anche lo sforzo da parte dello studente. Inutile non studiare, andare a casa a grattarsi le palle e poi lamentarsi di non imparare niente.
Continuo a dire che presa nel modo giusto (senza aver bisogno di inseguire spasmodicamente l'8 o il 9) la scuola ti insegna eccome, e non solo semplici nozioni di storia e geometria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> certo che deve però esserci anche lo sforzo da parte dello studente. Inutile non studiare, andare a casa a grattarsi le palle e poi lamentarsi di non imparare niente.
> Continuo a dire che presa nel modo giusto (senza aver bisogno di inseguire spasmodicamente l'8 o il 9) la scuola ti insegna eccome, e non solo semplici nozioni di storia e geometria.


Ma non sto dicendo il contrario, è chiaro che i nullafacenti hanno poco da lamentarsi, il discorso che volevo fare è diverso, è che la scuola ha perso di vista le sue finalità.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

secondo me la colpa è anchedi certe famiglie che denigrano l' ambito scolastico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Settembre 2012)

povera ragazzina..la capisco perfettamente..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

povera ragazzina..la capisco perfettamente..


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io non vedo l'ora di finirla la scuola!!una noia mortale...tutto tempo perso a sentire ****** su filosofi e lingue morte



Tempo perso? Dovresti ringraziare anche San Erminio se hai questa possibilità. All'università mi rendo conto di quanto *utile* e piacevole sia avere una buona cultura personale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tempo perso? Dovresti ringraziare anche San Erminio se hai questa possibilità. All'università mi rendo conto di quanto *utile* e piacevole sia avere una buona cultura personale.



sia maledetto il giorno in cui ho scelto di fare il liceo scientifico!!!sarò ignorante io ma sono convinto che il 70% buono di tutto quello che facciamo è inutile e tempo perso!!la scuola è semplicemente ridicola!!!sapere cosa diceva aristotele e imparare a memoria brani interi di cesare perchè senò prendi 2 nella vita non ti servirà a NULLA!!


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sia maledetto il giorno in cui ho scelto di fare il liceo scientifico!!!sarò ignorante io ma sono convinto che il 70% buono di tutto quello che facciamo è inutile e tempo perso!!la scuola è semplicemente ridicola!!!sapere cosa diceva aristotele e imparare a memoria brani interi di cesare perchè senò prendi 2 nella vita non ti servirà a NULLA!!


Dipende che aspirazioni hai


----------



## prd7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sia maledetto il giorno in cui ho scelto di fare il liceo scientifico!!!sarò ignorante io ma sono convinto che il 70% buono di tutto quello che facciamo è inutile e tempo perso!!la scuola è semplicemente ridicola!!!sapere cosa diceva aristotele e imparare a memoria brani interi di cesare perchè senò prendi 2 nella vita non ti servirà a NULLA!!



Beh, attenzione, solito discorso trito e ritrito, come si fa a dire che la filosofia è inutile?


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sia maledetto il giorno in cui ho scelto di fare il liceo scientifico!!!sarò ignorante io ma sono convinto che il 70% buono di tutto quello che facciamo è inutile e tempo perso!!la scuola è semplicemente ridicola!!!sapere cosa diceva aristotele e imparare a memoria brani interi di cesare perchè senò prendi 2 nella vita non ti servirà a NULLA!!


se scegli di fare un qualsiasi liceo devi essere consapevole che al 90% sarai in qualche modo costretto ad andare all'università, perchè quello che impari al liceo è insufficiente per garantirti un lavoro.
Detto questo, imparare Aristotele è inutile solo a studenti come te, così presi dall'odiare la scuola e dal pensiero che tutto quello che studiate è inutile a livello pratico da non rendersi conto che la scuola insegna anche una metodologia di pensiero e di linguistica che in futuro può distinguere una persona acculturata da una che si è semplicemente accontentata di andare a scuola.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> se scegli di fare un qualsiasi liceo devi essere consapevole che al 90% sarai in qualche modo costretto ad andare all'università, perchè quello che impari al liceo è insufficiente per garantirti un lavoro.
> Detto questo, imparare Aristotele è inutile solo a studenti come te, così presi dall'odiare la scuola e dal pensiero che tutto quello che studiate è inutile a livello pratico da non rendersi conto che la scuola insegna anche una metodologia di pensiero e di linguistica che in futuro può distinguere una persona acculturata da una che si è semplicemente accontentata di andare a scuola.



se la maggior parte degli studenti odia la scuola fidati che non è solo colpa loro...anzi,il contrario!!!non è possibile che si passi ogni santo giorno seduti a sentire uno che parla con la voce di un morto...mai qualche novità,mai qualcosa che faccia venire un minimo di interesse ai ragazzi!!!cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a un ragazzo di 17/18 anni di sentire la storia di aristotele o di analizzare il brano di iacopone da todi....o sei un secchione di ***** o hai qualche problema


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se la maggior parte degli studenti odia la scuola fidati che non è solo colpa loro...anzi,il contrario!!!non è possibile che si passi ogni santo giorno seduti a sentire uno che parla con la voce di un morto...mai qualche novità,mai qualcosa che faccia venire un minimo di interesse ai ragazzi!!!cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a un ragazzo di 17/18 anni di sentire la storia di aristotele o di analizzare il brano di iacopone da todi....o sei un secchione di ***** o hai qualche problema



si ma se hai scelto quell'indirizzo un minimo di interesse per quelle materie devi provarlo. 

altrimenti hai proprio sbagliato scuola.


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se la maggior parte degli studenti odia la scuola fidati che non è solo colpa loro...anzi,il contrario!!!non è possibile che si passi ogni santo giorno seduti a sentire uno che parla con la voce di un morto...mai qualche novità,mai qualcosa che faccia venire un minimo di interesse ai ragazzi!!!cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a un ragazzo di 17/18 anni di sentire la storia di aristotele o di analizzare il brano di iacopone da todi....o sei un secchione di ***** o hai qualche problema



ma te lo scientifico che l'hai scelto a fare? Dalle tue parole si evince chiaramente la totale assenza di voglia di imparare...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> ma te lo scientifico che l'hai scelto a fare? Dalle tue parole si evince chiaramente la totale assenza di voglia di imparare...



che ho sbagliato la scuola lo ammetto, ma non ho voluto cambiare per diversi motivi...e quello che critico non è tanto il contenuto ma il modo in cui si insegna!!zero coinvolgimento e poi i programmi sono ridicoli...matematica si fanno 3 ore allo scientifico!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se la maggior parte degli studenti odia la scuola fidati che non è solo colpa loro...anzi,il contrario!!!non è possibile che si passi ogni santo giorno seduti a sentire uno che parla con la voce di un morto...mai qualche novità,mai qualcosa che faccia venire un minimo di interesse ai ragazzi!!!cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a un ragazzo di 17/18 anni di sentire la storia di aristotele o di analizzare il brano di iacopone da todi....o sei un secchione di ***** o hai qualche problema



Eviterei di generalizzare tutto questo, nella maniera più assoluta.
Io a scuola ho sempre fatto schifo, studiando poco e male, e dopo "soli" 2/3 anni di distanza ho cominciato a leggermi platone e parmenide per mero interesse personale. Giusto oggi in libreria ero molto attratto da una raccolta di opere di marx. E io secchione lo posso essere stato giusto all'università, in materia che culturalmente hanno un decimo del valore di quelle del liceo.
La verità è che quello che insegnano a un liceo, ai liceali, NON DEVE e NON PUO' piacere. E' proprio come dici tu "Se no hai problemi mentali".
Perchè oggi sei un ragazzo accettato se non te ne frega nulla di imparare cose lagnose dette da persone lagnose e che non ti serviranno mai.


Ps: con parmenide ci ho rimorchiato più di una ragazza, a vent'anni.


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che ho sbagliato la scuola lo ammetto, ma non ho voluto cambiare per diversi motivi...e quello che critico non è tanto il contenuto ma il modo in cui si insegna!!zero coinvolgimento e poi i programmi sono ridicoli...matematica si fanno 3 ore allo scientifico!!!


bhe, lo scientifico non è solo "semplice" matematica.
Per il resto, i tuoi insegnanti e i loro metodi ovviamente non li conosco, ma sono più propensa a pensare che al loro 'zero coinvolgimento' debba andare ad aggiungersi lo scarso interesse degli studenti, e che a causa di entrambi ne esca un quadro così disastroso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eviterei di generalizzare tutto questo, nella maniera più assoluta.
> Io a scuola ho sempre fatto schifo, studiando poco e male, e dopo "soli" 2/3 anni di distanza ho cominciato a leggermi platone e parmenide per mero interesse personale. Giusto oggi in libreria ero molto attratto da una raccolta di opere di marx. E io secchione lo posso essere stato giusto all'università, in materia che culturalmente hanno un decimo del valore di quelle del liceo.
> La verità è che quello che insegnano a un liceo, ai liceali, NON DEVE e NON PUO' piacere. E' proprio come dici tu "Se no hai problemi mentali".
> Perchè oggi sei un ragazzo accettato se non te ne frega nulla di imparare cose lagnose dette da persone lagnose e che non ti serviranno mai.
> ...



a 18 anni è difficile trovare ragazzi a cui interessano certe cose...anzi,è quasi impossibile!!e comunque queste critiche io le faccio pur andando abbastanza bene a scuola...non sarò un genio ma me la cavo...ma proprio perchè studio dico che è difficile che queste cose possano interessare ragazzi della mia età...


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a 18 anni è difficile trovare ragazzi a cui interessano certe cose...anzi,è quasi impossibile!!e comunque queste critiche io le faccio pur andando abbastanza bene a scuola...non sarò un genio ma me la cavo...ma proprio perchè studio dico che è difficile che queste cose possano interessare ragazzi della mia età...



Ti posso dire per quella che è la mia esperienza (che non è vangelo, posso dirti che si parlerà di 200/300 studenti, non di più, di campione) che non è così. Ci sono persone che sono mosse dalla curiosità di sapere perchè il non essere non è, e non può in alcun modo sussistere, oppure di cosa poteva immaginare Leopardi oltre la siepe, o ancora della relatività fisica dei fenomeni in base al punto di vista, o della natura delle macchie solari etc etc. Ma "il gruppo" ti uccide se provi a manifestare un interesse serio per cose "da sfigati", ed è drammatico, è veramente drammatico. Te lo posso dire col cuore in mano perchè io sono stato da entrambi i lati della barricata, e la cosa peggiore che uno può sentire è sentirsi messo in croce da altre N persone nel momento in cui alza la mano per chiedere, perchè è curioso di sapere. 
Io non so se tu abbia sbagliato scelta, forse è presto per dirlo. Io stesso come ti ho già detto ho stentato molto al liceo, e ho capovolto completamente la mia vita a livello di studente all'università.
Però non dare per scontato che a un quindicenne in linea di principio non freghi nulla del rinascimento, della formazione di una circonferenza sul piano cartesiano, di monet. Purtroppo questo è il messaggio (pessimo) che il giovane trasmette al giovane, che i media trasmettono ai giovani, che i parenti stessi spesso trasmettono ai giovani. Ed è aberrante.


----------



## Vinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Certo, tutti che vanno all'università. Poi però, vorrei sapere chi è che fa il panettiere, chi il cassiere al supermercato, chi fa lo spazzino, il pastticiere e altri migliaia di lavori di cui siamo dipendenti.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Certo, tutti che vanno all'università. Poi però, vorrei sapere chi è che fa il panettiere, chi il cassiere al supermercato, chi fa lo spazzino, il pastticiere e altri migliaia di lavori di cui siamo dipendenti.



Ma infatti qui mica si sta discutendo di prospettive lavorative, anzi. Si sta parlando proprio d'altro.


----------



## Vinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma infatti qui mica si sta discutendo di prospettive lavorative, anzi. Si sta parlando proprio d'altro.



Non mi riferivo al tuo post  Se ne parlava qualche pagine fa


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Il pastticiere?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo al tuo post  Se ne parlava qualche pagine fa



Ah ok


----------



## Vinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Il pastticiere?



Scusa, devo ancora iniziare l'uni


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Scusa, devo ancora iniziare l'uni


Ah ecco, ok.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

No vabbè, sempre peggio. E lo dice uno che la scuola la odiava. Però ora, anche se sono uscito da 4 anni, piuttosto di lavorare [come sto facendo], ci tornerei anche domani.


----------

